
The next Napster? Copyright questions as 3D printing comes of age - ph0rque
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/04/the-next-napster-copyright-questions-as-3d-printing-comes-of-age.ars/
======
noonespecial
_That’s the future lawmakers, inventors, and designers need to start thinking
about, because it’s coming. They need to envision a not-too-far-off future
where 3D printers are as common as inkjet printers and users trade 3D designs
as fluidly as they exchange URLs. And they need to think about how to use the
law to vindicate IP rights without stifling innovation._

Perhaps when scarcity has been vanquished to this degree it might be time to
start thinking about growing out of all of this "IP ownership" rent-seeking as
a society.

~~~
rick888
Until we have robots that are creative enough to create the actual item (not
copy), we still have scarcity: not everyone has the skills to make the song,
movie, or anything else that can be copied.

Currency is just paper and ink that has a perceived value, why should IP be
any different?

------
seiji
Doctorow's Printcrime: <http://craphound.com/?p=573>

